# Best site to order cutters and bakeware?



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

In your experience, which website do you recommend for buying cookie cutters and baking supplies?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

It depends on what type of cutters I'm looking for. There's 2 stores near me, Kitchen Kapers and Fante's. Both have websites (just their names with .com) though I'm not sure what they show on their sites. I've also ordered some pretty unique shapes from Rosemary Watson. Kitchen Collectibles has a huge collection.

My bakeware I just get from local restaurant suppliers or Fante's for Magic Line cake pans. Are you looking for something specific?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have alot of sites I could post, what are you looking for?

The cheapest ones don't always have the best shapes. But the ones with the most shapes are often copper and they cost the most (also tend to be less detailed the tin). I gave up on buying cookie cutters. I kept needing something with no time to buy.

I now make all of mine myself for pennies. I bought copperflashing and cut out strips then fold them how I want (while watching t.v.). I've been duct taping them together so far out of laziness, but I believe you can sodder them. It's kind of like a hobby. I've come to use it in other ways too. For instance I made shoes out of chocolate plastic and the way I figured out how to shape them was over something. So I made a shoe model out of copper flashing and now I can re-make chocolate shoes every year in minutes. Sounds hard, but it wasn't.

For baking supplies I've been buying from kerkes lately. http://www.kerekesequip.com They have good prices and pretty good service!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Where can I find copper flashing? I've been wanting a few shapes of cutters in assorted sizes, but those custom make places charge between $35 - $50 per cutter so FORGET THAT! And how do you fold it? Just by hand? Is it forgiving if you make a mistake? Blah blah, *picking your brain* blah blah.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Flashing is an excellent idea. I used to have a friend who was handy with metal and pliers, and could copy any shape I gave him, and solder it together. I've had bad luck with http://www.cookiecutterfactory.com, and advise you to stay away from them. Most recently, I've used www.foosecookiecutters.com .

For equipment, the best price for cake pans and sheetpans are at a local restaurant supply warehouse, www.globeequipment.com . They can send you a catalog, I believe. For specialized (but not cheap) items, check out Bridge Kithenware in NYC.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Flashing can be found by roofing supplies at hardware stores (and at large art stores). It comes in several different thicknesses (called gauges, ?spelling) and also in different widths and lengths. So it's like a sheet roll of copper. If you buy copper thats too thin of a gauge it won't hold a shape while you press it into your cookie dough. Then if you buy stuff that's too heavy/thick of a gauge it will be hard to cut into lengths and shape. So be picky, also there's less waste if you buy sheets that aren't too wide (like 6" vs. 12"). Because when you cut strips out it makes that edge a bit sharp and sometimes it's not perfectly straight. I prefer the two outter edges that were machined at the factory as my cutting side down for my cutters.

I cut bands about 1 1/2" wide in long lengths (make sure to buy good tin snips/sissors-that makes a huge difference) then I use a couple different pilars to bend where I want. The copper is forgiving if you bend it in the wrong place. But you then have to smooth it out by gently hammering or using wide nosed plyers (can't spell it).

The hardest part is making sure you've chosen the right place to make your join. Also it's better to have too long of a strip of copper then to run out. (Running out means starting over).

Sites (Momoreg posted the same), but additional ones:

www.kitchengifts.com

http://www.karenscookies.com/links.htm

http://www.shavkin.com/links.htm


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks! I'm just looking for cookie cutter sets that aren't too expensive and yet not too cheaply made. I have ordered from kitchen collectables in the past-----they do have great copper ones but at that time I wasn't the one paying for them....

Wendy, that is a great idea! Do you wrap or line the cut side with tape so it isn't too sharp? How much would a soldering gun(?) or machine cost?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't do anything to cover the sharp side (cut side) I haven't had a problem at all with it. Don't know how much a soldering gun costs, sorry.

Since I buy my own cutters too (and want to keep the $$ down), I have no objection to plastic cutters they're the cheapest and they last too. I like to look for them at the flea market, garage sales (well- I rarely go to them but have bought some there) the grocery store always has cheap ones too. Have you tryed e-bay? Also you can buy huge sets of them cheaply at craft stores.

I know these don't "look great" but it's really about function and what your cookie looks like. If you look at Eleni's or Cookie Bouquets cookies, they're cutters are simple durable shapes and they use good design to make the look.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

//How much would a soldering gun(?) or machine cost?//

i make my own petal cutters w/flashing. i use a nail file to rough up the edges to be "soldered", then i use a product that's called (i think) JB weld? u mix equal amts of stuff from one tube w/stuff fr the other tube, then use a toothpick to apply it to the join. i then clamp or paperclip it together to hold it while it dries. it dries hard like plastic. i've washed & reused the cutters many times.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Two parts mixed, isn't that epoxy glue? I have some of that-I'll have to ask hubby about it, thanks.

Dana, when you say cookie cutter "sets" I think of basic shaped that come in tins- is that what you want? If so Kerke has all the basic shapes, I've bought many from them.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Yes, I'm talking about the basic shapes that come nestled within each other in a tin. The Ateco brand seems to be better made. I can't find a decent restaurant supply store up here and don't know any vendors in the area. I'll probably get them at Sur La Table----but I really miss getting stuff at professional prices!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

And I'm also looking for ice-cream scoops for portioning cookies. Sur La Table has them for about $25(French)---that's just mucho dinero when I need varying sizes.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

//Two parts mixed, isn't that epoxy glue? I have some of that-I'll have to ask hubby about it, thanks.//

not sure if it's epoxy... i got it at a hardware store, tho...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm pretty sure it is the Ateco brand that I bought thru bakedeco (kerkes), their exactly the same if the name is different on the tin. I also want to buy all the scoop sizes, about 10.00 a piece at kerkes (I haven't seen better anywhere else). 

I bought the tiny basic shapes in a nesting sets from JBPrince a couple years back. I was shocked by the price (over 50.) but they seem to be the cutters I use the most repetively (in conjuction with other cutters) and just couldn't do with out.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Sur La Table Stores will give professional chefs with working proof a 15% discount.

Ateco is here in sunny Glen Cove NY on Sea Cliff Avenue. For professionals who can pick up their products in person, you get a discount on orders over 100$. 

Good luck and happy shopping.


----------

